
Ask HN: What is the service that provides the customer support chat popup? - anondon
I noticed this on Udacity, Cloudbric and many smaller sites.<p>A chat box pops up in the bottom right corner of the screen where you can chat with a customer service rep.
======
worldadventurer
There are hundreds of companies that provide this ranging from free to very
expensive. This product category is called: Live Chat software.

Here's a list of many providers: [https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-
live-chat-solutions-...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-live-chat-
solutions-for-websites) . And here is the Quora topic:
[https://www.quora.com/topic/Live-Chat-
Software-1](https://www.quora.com/topic/Live-Chat-Software-1) .

------
tedyoung
Probably Intercom: [https://www.intercom.com/](https://www.intercom.com/)

------
valeriansaliou
Crisp does that, and is able to integrate with Slack to reply to visitors - in
addition to its Web dashboard.

Website: [https://crisp.im/](https://crisp.im/)

Disclosure: I am the co-founder.

------
amingilani
Intercom.io - very popular, no free plan

Drift.com - similar to intercom, has a free plan

Tawk.to - never used it, but my carrier does

------
johnwheeler
Tawk.to is free and good. Also does pretty solid analytics.

------
ameliano67
tawk.to does the job nicely..and probably the most widely used, and you can't
been the price.. 100% free! :)

